# Can I do all this with the basic Roamio?



## Chiente (Jul 19, 2014)

1> Combine OTA, Comcast Cable Card channels, Netflix and Hulu Plus channels in one program guide display? Does Tivo pull this off?

2> I'm thinking about Comcast Internet Plus, which is local channels, HBO channels and internet service as a discounted bundle of $50 to 60 per month for 12 months. Does anyone have this plan on their Roamio, combined it with OTA, added Netflix and or Hulu Plus and how does it meet your needs? i realize that sports programming will mostly be limited to what comes OTA and I should be fine with that.

3> i will have a second tv with a mini and probably also buy a stream for tablet access. any issues with your setup like this?

4 > Overall goal here is to drop a $100 month DirecTV package, I already have the Comcast Internet at $50 a month. Wife wants her Bravo channel, which seems to be a Basic Comcast channel I would get in the evening hours. Plus we would have Hulu Plus for the Housewives shows, probably delayed? 

5> We love Tivo from past Directv use, so are looking forward to coming back. After hardware costs, we're looking at $60 to Comcast, $21 to tivo, $8 to netflix (which we are already paying) and $8 to Hulu. Current costs total $158/mo. New bill would be around $96 and we get to keep the HBO we have in the DirecTV package. Any learned insight appreciated!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chiente said:


> 1> Combine OTA, Comcast Cable Card channels, Netflix and Hulu Plus channels in one program guide display? Does Tivo pull this off?


No, the 4-tuner Roamio will do either OTA or digital cable, not both at the same time. It will do Netflix and Hulu Plus.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No, the 4-tuner Roamio will do either OTA or digital cable, not both at the same time. It will do Netflix and Hulu Plus.


Yeah and why does the OP need OTA if he has basic cable with local channels?


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

If you have cable, are there any OTA channels that you wouldn't get through your cable provider? If not, what would be the advantage of having duplicates? You could always route the antenna signal directly to the TV in case you want to view live TV on secondary TVs without a mini, or in the event of a cable outage.

The only advantages I can think of are being able to record SP programs available on an OTA channel while cable is out, which I expect is fairly rare, and higher quality video on the OTA channels if they are heavily compressed by the cable provider.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

According to the Comcast channel line up, the cheapest TV plan with Bravo is "Digital Starter." Of course, it may vary with zip code but you definitely want to check first.

Internet Plus may only include HBO online.

If you end up having to consider the more expensive Comcast packages, note that some of the seemingly cheaper options lock in the price for 1 yr but require a 2 yr contract. However, some slightly more expensive packages lock in your price for the full 2 yr contract so the average price is probably a lot lower. Also remember to factor in the rewards (Visa pre-paid cards or whatever) for the various contract lengths.


----------



## Chiente (Jul 19, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No, the 4-tuner Roamio will do either OTA or digital cable, not both at the same time. It will do Netflix and Hulu Plus.


Thanks... how does the Tivo box differentiate between OTA and the CableCard?


----------



## Chiente (Jul 19, 2014)

squint said:


> According to the Comcast channel line up, the cheapest TV plan with Bravo is "Digital Starter." Of course, it may vary with zip code but you definitely want to check first.
> 
> Internet Plus may only include HBO online.
> 
> If you end up having to consider the more expensive Comcast packages, note that some of the seemingly cheaper options lock in the price for 1 yr but require a 2 yr contract. However, some slightly more expensive packages lock in your price for the full 2 yr contract so the average price is probably a lot lower. Also remember to factor in the rewards (Visa pre-paid cards or whatever) for the various contract lengths.


Ah, there is always a 'gotcha'' Does the Roamio NEED to have the CableCard installed if I already have the OTA channels and the HBO is online only? Thanks.


----------



## Chiente (Jul 19, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> Yeah and why does the OP need OTA if he has basic cable with local channels?


I don't have cable TV service yet as I'm with Directv at the moment. Just wanted to see if there was the possibility of combining OTA and what local channels would come in the Comcast package I mentioned. Thanks,


----------



## Chiente (Jul 19, 2014)

dcline414 said:


> If you have cable, are there any OTA channels that you wouldn't get through your cable provider? If not, what would be the advantage of having duplicates? You could always route the antenna signal directly to the TV in case you want to view live TV on secondary TVs without a mini, or in the event of a cable outage.
> 
> The only advantages I can think of are being able to record SP programs available on an OTA channel while cable is out, which I expect is fairly rare, and higher quality video on the OTA channels if they are heavily compressed by the cable provider.


I may or may not need the CableCard in the Tivo if I can get OTA channels into it from an antenna and the channels are duplicated between OTA and Comcast? I asked in another response how HBO is delivered and got the answer that it is online only, leading me to wonder if I even needed the card.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chiente said:


> Thanks... how does the Tivo box differentiate between OTA and the CableCard?


You have to select either OTA or digital cable during setup.



Chiente said:


> I may or may not need the CableCard in the Tivo if I can get OTA channels into it from an antenna and the channels are duplicated between OTA and Comcast? I asked in another response how HBO is delivered and got the answer that it is online only, leading me to wonder if I even needed the card.


If you have the Roamio hooked up to an antenna and are only subscribing to the Comcast TV package for online access to HBO, then no you would not need a CableCard. But if I were you I would get a CableCard anyway since the first CableCard on Comcast is free.


----------



## DancyMunchkin (Jul 7, 2014)

Chiente said:


> I may or may not need the CableCard in the Tivo if I can get OTA channels into it from an antenna and the channels are duplicated between OTA and Comcast?


Why would you pay Comcast for OTA channels which you can get for free with an antenna?


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

Comcast encrypts all their channels now including locals. Anyhow, anything digital will require a cable card unless you forgo Comcast cable-tv hookup for OTA via an antenna.
You can't do both simultaneously.

I didn't know that such a package 'Internet Plus' existed. Sounds like you get HBO cable channels as well as access to Xnfinity's version of HBOGo. Probably not the best viewing on a pc. But if Comcast gives you the HBO channels a cc would be needed.

A cc would be needed for Xnfinity On Demand viewing thru the Roamio. But I wonder if that package would include access to Comcast's OnDemand service. Probably not.

Here's an interesting article and comments on this Internet Plus package:
http://www.fastcompany.com/3033135/...-get-hbo-go-without-the-huge-cable-tv-package


----------



## Chiente (Jul 19, 2014)

DancyMunchkin said:


> Why would you pay Comcast for OTA channels which you can get for free with an antenna?


Looks like I would get them anyway with the package I have in mind.


----------



## richy240 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have this package from Comcast. I jumped on this deal when it was $40/month, but my year is quickly running out and I'm not sure where I'll go from here once my promotional period has expired. 

I have an OTA antenna that's not currently connected, because I opted to use the local channels delivered by Comcast instead. HBO is included in these channels (which is why I chose this method), and I also have access to HBO Go using an Apple TV and various mobile devices. (Keep in mind that HBO Go on Roku is not an option with Xfinity, for some reason.) The Tivo does not include an app for HBO Go. 

The Roamio does include access to VOD in some markets, but mine isn't one of them. And then, of course, it's only the content you're licensed to view based on your subscription - you do not get access to the entire library of VOD content.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

All comcast markets have VOD. Not sure why folks care about that so much, but it is there. Now, if it is not working for you, that is a different question that you need to resolve with Comcast.


----------



## richy240 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, all markets have VOD, but only in certain markets is it available to Tivo users.

http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable

Maybe this list includes all Comcast markets. I didn't cross-reference Comcast's site, but they do take special care to point out it's only available to some customers.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That is just not updated. Your zip will show up. There is a huge thread here on this, so I suggest you look there.


----------



## Chiente (Jul 19, 2014)

richy240 said:


> I have this package from Comcast. I jumped on this deal when it was $40/month, but my year is quickly running out and I'm not sure where I'll go from here once my promotional period has expired.
> 
> I have an OTA antenna that's not currently connected, because I opted to use the local channels delivered by Comcast instead. HBO is included in these channels (which is why I chose this method), and I also have access to HBO Go using an Apple TV and various mobile devices. (Keep in mind that HBO Go on Roku is not an option with Xfinity, for some reason.) The Tivo does not include an app for HBO Go.
> 
> The Roamio does include access to VOD in some markets, but mine isn't one of them. And then, of course, it's only the content you're licensed to view based on your subscription - you do not get access to the entire library of VOD content.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I hooked up the Roamio and did a channel scan. The Tivo didn't pick up six of the OTA channels I would need, even though the exact same antenna in the exact same location picks them all up on my TV tuner. Weird... tried it several times and made sure all the cables were properly connected.

I was hoping to make it work with OTA, Netflix and Hulu Plus but this won't fly without all the OTA. Back to Amazon it goes and I'll have to see what Directv will do to keep me there.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chiente said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I hooked up the Roamio and did a channel scan. The Tivo didn't pick up six of the OTA channels I would need, even though the exact same antenna in the exact same location picks them all up on my TV tuner. Weird... tried it several times and made sure all the cables were properly connected.
> 
> I was hoping to make it work with OTA, Netflix and Hulu Plus but this won't fly without all the OTA. Back to Amazon it goes and I'll have to see what Directv will do to keep me there.


keep in mind that the tivo is splitting the signal 4 ways internally after the signal has already been split by your splitters (if you have any). these stations might be just good enough signal for your 1 tv tuner, not the 4 in the tivo. Also, every tuner is made differently, your tv's tuner might be better.

so many factors as to why you are not getting those stations on the tivo. I'm thinking those stations are lower power and its just not enough for the tivo to decode. hard to say without knowing your wiring, type of antenna. tvfool.com report, etc.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

There was a thread here somewhere that included a link to someone who made a OTA antenna out of wire and pvc pipe that helped his ota big time, I can't find it now but it wasn't a old thread.

It's dumb that TiVo made the base Roamio a cable or ota receiver and not both considering series 3 and 4 do both. Giving the recent update, it might be worth the money to buy a lifetime dual tuner Premiere.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

eboydog said:


> It's dumb that TiVo made the base Roamio a cable or ota receiver and not both considering series 3 and 4 do both.


Two reasons not to: 
1. They sell a whole lot more basic Roamios to cable companies than to the retail channel, and the cable companies wouldn't want customers to see that option was easily available.
2. Cost. My guess is even without the extra capability, it cost TiVo over $150 per base Roamio box more to make the Roamio than they get selling it. (They make up the difference with the service contract.)


----------



## richy240 (Aug 3, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> That is just not updated. Your zip will show up. There is a huge thread here on this, so I suggest you look there.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> Two reasons not to: *1. They sell a whole lot more basic Roamios to cable companies than to the retail channel, and the cable companies wouldn't want customers to see that option was easily available.* 2. Cost. My guess is even without the extra capability, it cost TiVo over $150 per base Roamio box more to make the Roamio than they get selling it. (They make up the difference with the service contract.)


Are you sure about that? I can't see cable co's using a plastic chassis STB for any real longevity. Do they have metal chassis versions for MSOs? I would think they'd use the Plus at minimum.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> Are you sure about that? I can't see cable co's using a plastic chassis STB for any real longevity. Do they have metal chassis versions for MSOs? I would think they'd use the Plus at minimum.


No, I'm not positive. But I've seen lots of reports of 4 tuner TiVos (and some 6 tuners), and I thought the more recent ones were Roamios rather than new Premieres coming out.

Some statistics from TiVo's annual report, page 43 (MSO's are the cable companies)
$74,498,000 MSO Hardware Revenue
$56,643,000 Cost of MSO Hardware Revenue
-------------
$17,855,000 Profit from selling hardware to the MSOs

$27,290,000 Retail Hardware Revenue (not broken out, but what's left after MSO)
$39,990,000 Cost of Retail Hardware Revenue
------------
$-12,700,000 Profit (actually a loss) from selling retail hardware.

Above are fiscal year 2014 statistics (ended January, 2014), so include Premieres, Minis, and partial year of Roamios.

They sold 126,000 retail units during the year, so it cost them, on average, a $100 (loss) on each box. It also cost them another $100 per box in sales and marketing ($12,500,000), thus making a $200 per retail box deficit that has to be made up with service fees (lifetime or monthly).

I had thought TiVo was basically breaking even on their hardware, because that's what the summary reports say. But the above figures show that the vastly increased number of units sold to cable companies are the major reason for improvement (and TiVo expects those numbers to decrease substantially in the future as the cable companies go towards Pace manufactured units running the TiVo software.)


----------

